# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  redes de abastecimientos privadas encarecen la gestión

## termopar

Haciendo comparativas de diferentes municipios de Barcelona se ha observado un encarecimiento de la gestión privada en un 25%:

http://www.lamarea.com/2015/03/23/ai...ecio-del-agua/

----------

NoRegistrado (24-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Este artículo ha sido redactado con la pretensión de efectuar una reflexión global sobre la vertebración del servicio de abastecimiento de agua a poblaciones. Ello se ha realizado desde la perspectiva de la problemática ligada a su gestión, cada día más compleja por razones obvias:
> 
>  La escasez de los recursos hídricos frente a un incremento de la población y de la actividad económica.
> 
>  La exigencia de una mayor calidad del servicio, planteada por las disposiciones existentes y, evidentemente, por el mismo usuario. Mayor calidad quiere decir adaptación a las normas sanitarias, mejores condiciones organolépticas del agua y una alta garantía de suministro ante cualquier contingencia.
> 
>  El importante coste de las nuevas infraestructuras a construir.
> 
>  La necesidad de una mayor cualificación técnica de los equipos responsables del servicio.
> ...


Un importante trabajo sobre el tema que por lo extenso no cuelgo directamente:
http://hispagua.cedex.es/sites/defau.../37/op37_2.htm

----------

termopar (30-mar-2015)

----------


## termopar

Opino que la mejor gestión empírica es la pública centralizada. Debido precisamente a esa economía de escala. Si la dimensión de la población es pequeña, se muestra ineficiente. Si se delega en gestión privada, no existen los controles técnicos necesarios por parte de la administración. Y de ello se aprovecha la gestión privada, encareciendo el servicio sin dar mayor calidad. Es más, si en un momento dado, se generan problemas, la administración se escuda en lo privado y viceversa.

----------

Jonasino (30-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Este es un tema que casi es filosófico.
Yo en principio con el corazón apostaría por la gestión pública pero con la cabeza me voy hacia la privada.
Y he trabajado a los dos lados de la mesa.
Lo que si estoy totalmente de acuerdo es en "si en un momento dado, se generan problemas, la administración se escuda en lo privado y viceversa. " Aqui todos somos muy listos para echar a otros el mochuelo.

----------


## termopar

yo también he estado en ambas, en mi caso mas en lo privado que en lo público. Sigo pensando lo mismo que lo dicho anteriormente, solo que prefiero reservar mis experiencias.

----------


## Jonasino

> solo que prefiero reservar mis experiencias.


Y que lo digas. Haces estupendamente con la prudencia.
A veces en estas cosas internet es más peligroso que una piraña en un bidé.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo opino que las redes de distribución de agua deben estar en manos públicas y bien controladas. Pasarlo a manos privadas, y sobre todo en España, creo que es un error.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

